# flexarium vs Repti breeze



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

Im thinking about getting a few more chameleon set ups. I am currently using flexarims as these appeared to be the best cham enclosures at the time i bought them. 

Now there are a number of differnt styles availble and im interested to see what peoples thoughts are on the new repti breeze enclosure.

My thoughts are that the flexariums are dark and you cant see the chameleon too well, on the plus side no live food escapes, plastic frame and mesh means you can soak it all day and no damage to the enclosure.

However the repti breeze has caught my eye as it appears to be alot smarter looking than the flexarium, alot lighter and easier to see in.
the main thing thats bothering me is the thought of food escaping and rust.

Dave


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

i personally prefer to build custom made cham enclosures,very easy,framing,mesh job done!
:2thumb:


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Repti breeze are better than flexariums, I had all flexariums, as they were (apart from terry thatcher vivs) the only chameleon friendly enclosures available. When repti breeze came out, we swaped to them, and they are far more practical. The bottom is easy to clean, as the repti breeze opens in two ways, like normal at the front, and also at the bottom. The bottom of the viv also lifts out fort disinfecting.
I mist from the top of the repti breeze, so the water comes through like rain, I have noticed one patch on one of my veilds enclosures where the mesh has slightly discoloured where I have been misting, but this has only happened in one enclosure.
They are easy to assemble, and dress.
Hope this is helpfull
Laura xx


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

does food escape from them?

Ive not yet managed to get hold of one and see it close up, id be feeding from roaches and dont want them to find there way into the back of the fridge or freezer, so far this had been avoided by the flexariums.

Do you have much escape?


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

I dont have problems wityh escapees, no, but one thing is that because the bottom comes out, when I wipe the bottoms clean after misting, they sometimes slide out, so some food items may escape this way, I just hold the base in position while I clean to avoid it moving.
I have some extra large and large ones, the difference between the large and extra large is big, the large is a lot smaller than the extra large. 
Ill take pics x


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

This is the large size repti breeze next to a large terry tatcher for size comparison


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

thanks for that, so having ruled out flexariums. whats the advantages/disadvantages of the terry tatcher and repti breeze?


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Terry tatcher vivs are sturdier imo, but only come in silver (? dont quote me on that!). 
I honestly prefer the repti breeze, because when im cleaning the terry thatcher ones out, I have to open the door and lean in to get the poo and wipe up.
With repti breeze its really easy as they have a seperate bit that opens at the bottom. They do feel a bit flimsy to me, but I have never had a problem with them falling apart and they are super lightweight!


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

i think ill order some of the repti breeze ones.

Many thanks for your help


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

your welcome xx


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

can i ahev some pics of the extra large oes plz


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

These are the extra large


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

where can i buy one from?.the cheapest i have found for a xl is £96


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

Thats a good price!


----------



## white (May 16, 2009)

ok i will keep a look out for a 2nd hand one


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

So i have a confession to make.

went to the shop today knowing exactly what repti breeze i wanted, lucky enough they had a small one in stock for me to have a look at before ordering the large ones in.

I didnt end up ordering them, I was not expecting the floor to be solid, I dont really know what i was expecting but didnt really think about it before hand.

I had designed a new layout which would provide artificial rain to each tank and would then be taken awy via a drainage system. with the solid floor this would not have been possilbe.

in the end i bought more flexariums.

I saw a few pictures of someones setup where the heat light had been placed inside the flexarium and uv on top.
Has anyone tried this?


----------



## Bradley (Aug 26, 2009)

u shouldnt do that as the animal will get burnt


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

I always have the heat lamp on the outside of the viv, I usually use the clamp that comes with the light fitting. This makes sure that the chams are never gonna burn themselves as the bulb is a distance away from the enclosure.(chameleons will sit for a while "cooking" their skin, without realising they are even burning, you may only notice burns on your cham a while after they have happened, when the skin starts to discolour) I have never put a fitting inside the viv, as i find that I can create the correct temps having the light outside the viv.
Laura xx


----------



## lottus321 (Oct 16, 2007)

thats the reason ive always kept them on the outside, maybe ive just looked at the picure wrong. Im going to have a search around for it. i was on one of three sites.


----------



## Chameleoco (Jul 10, 2009)

It isnt necessarily a "bad" thing, sometimes lights can be fitted inside, with guards etc, I have just never personally done it.
x


----------

